# 354 perkins using oil



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

just wanted to share my recent experiences. My white 2-110 started to use oil. I was going to pull the head to investigate but I found oil in the fuel filters. Everyone I talked to said that the fuel goes into the oil not oil in fuel. I pulled the injection pump and the gear was loose on the shaft. Had the injection pump rebuilt again. No more oil use. Just wanted to share. Thanks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That's good to know. I just picked up a 2-110 myself and will try to stick this gem of knowledge away for a later time if needed.


----------

